# How ******* is "too *******?"



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

As you all know, being a hunter and apart of the outdoor lifestyle permeates our entire lives. It's woven into the fabric of our existence. However, sometimes a little social camouflage is required. By that I mean tact... i.e. concealing just enough of our inner ******* to fit in.

My only question here is... have I gone too far?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

After seeing this I must say I'm thinking you made the right decision to go with ribbon over bows Joe ! Nice call !

Looks like a whitetail with mulie antlers...that might be pushing it....lol


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks! Ha ha.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

What exactly is too far? I'm pretty proud of the way I was brought up, and the way I turned out. I know I'm not socially acceptable to most people, but it's never bothered me one bit, fitting in has never been on my list of "things to do". As far as the whole too ******* thing, I think if you surround yourself with good and like minded people, you are all just that, good people. If anyone else thinks you don't fit in or that you should even try to, they just ain't worth being around anyway, soo screw em I say!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't see any problem........LOL........I would have dipped the deer's nose in red paint though.......


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

First of all Swift, I like that you're from Parker. I moved from Denver. To Hellbilly (nice handle by the way), I totally agree. I really don't care what people think. Just look at my instagram:

http://elitewildlife.com/pictures/

That's also why I started a company where it's a plus that I'm country! I have the old-fashioned know-how to solve city folks' problems.

The question of "have I gone too far?" was merely rhetorical and for the sake of drama. I crossed that years ago and it's long disappeared in the rear view mirror. My wife is from Jersey and I've even converted her. She listens to honky-tonk all day long. Ha ha ha.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

........how in the world did a country boy end up with a Jersey girl?????????????


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Opposites attract my man. She's country now though. Maybe more so than me!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you and her!!!!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

******* is a relative term. I find most "********" to my liking as we are somewhat like minded. The only thing I would have changed is the wrapping paper. I would have used as many pages as needed from the Bass Pro Shops Hunting Catalog. With the money I would have saved I could by a few rounds for the .22Mag. Or maybe get the wife a new pair of fishing lure earrrings.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Some nice pics on the instagram Joe, and good work tameing that cerberus. It was probably a lot easier than tameing a Jersey girl! Hehe!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never too ******* ! I prefer to hang out with like minded people who love the outdoors and country music among many other things. My wife is pretty much the same even though she has a few friends who are wine snobs trying to convert her. They can't figure out why we won't spend all of our weekends at wine tastings and jazz festivals. Umm Yea right !


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Never too ******* ! I prefer to hang out with like minded people who love the outdoors and country music among many other things. My wife is pretty much the same even though she has a few friends who are wine snobs trying to convert her. They can't figure out why we won't spend all of our weekends at wine tastings and jazz festivals. Umm Yea right !


Haha! To funny! My ex-wife became a wine snob AND started going to jazz fests and theater productions, didn't take long after that before I was on my own. I tried though, but apparently the wine I was making from grape juice under the sink was not to her likeing, nor was my defiance in wearing a suit to go to a concert. If I can't show up in a t-shirt, jeans and a cowboy hat, I'm not going!


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

> "...to hell with the red wine, Pour me some moonshine"
> -George Strait


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I stopped tryin with grape juice a long time ago, and switched to corn, much better results. Although I must say, I don't have alot of furniture in the house that isn't against a wall, those coffee tables just don't hold up to a good moonshine night.


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Ha ha ha. Agreed.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been called a ******* my whole life. It never bothered me much I just never changed and everyone else got used to it . If they didn't then I didn't lose no sleep over it


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I dont understand the question I just see some great lookin presents I hope are headed my way. Moonshine !!!! Lets talk Wild Cherry ,Corn , Blueberry smooth as silk hits like a brick!!! apple pie for the proper season(both of them) Red neck occurs everytime I have to wear a tie!! that I can relate!!


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Love this song:


----------



## trapperjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

Plus I love that it's filmed in beautiful Key West. That video PERFECTLY represents Florida ********. They love their boats, saltwater fishing, and Coasta sunglasses (made in Daytona).


----------

